# A List of Emergency Food Product Manufacturers



## Back Pack Hack

I've compiled a list of the Emergency Food Product manufacturers I've been able to find on the innerwebs.

Buying commercially-prepared 'freeze-dried' or dehydrated food for long term/prepping storage is one way to bolster your food stock so you'll be ready for an emergency. Some people buy truck-loads of it, some buy it in spurts and sputters, and some abhor it. Makes no difference to me what you do, I'm just gonna post these links for anyone who might be interested.

The packaging of these products vary widely, from 5-gallon buckets to #10 cans to single-serving mylar pouches.

Please note the following: These are the *manufacturers*. They _may_ or_ may not_ sell their products directly to the end consumer. This list is simply intended to give you a link to what they manufacture. They may not sell to the public, and this list is NOT intended to direct you to any specific sales site. And not all retailers of these products will sell all the products a given manufacturer produces. I am not endorsing any particular product here either. Just providing a resource.

Good To-Go
Peak Refuel
MRE Meals
Backpackers Pantry
BePrepared
ReadyHour
Wise
Augason Farms
Mountain House
Legacy Foods
AilpineAire
Valley Food Storage
Mother Earth Products
Rainy Day Foods
VanDrunen Farms
Survival Cage


----------



## soyer38301

Https://mypatriotsupply.com

I have purchased from them a couple of times. Not bad...for freeze dried anyway.

Not sure if they manufacture their own stuff though...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

You forgot the best packaged, lowest priced, longest lasting

https://store.churchofjesuschrist.org/usa/en/food-storage-3074457345616678849-1


----------



## SOCOM42

Have products from several of them in stores, and from a few others not listed.


----------



## Annie

Maine-Marine said:


> You forgot the best packaged, lowest priced, longest lasting
> 
> https://store.churchofjesuschrist.org/usa/en/food-storage-3074457345616678849-1


LDS may once have been great. In the past I ordered a lot from them and they were very reliable. But for these recent times, forget about it. They took my order on "in stock" items and then kept me waiting for 3 months until I finally cancelled the order. I'm not saying they're dishonest, just that LDS isn't immune to the broken supply chain we see going on all over the place at this time. If possible, on the shelf and local might be the best bet right now, imho.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> LDS may once have been great. In the past I ordered a lot from them and they were very reliable. But for these recent times, forget about it. They took my order on "in stock" items and then kept me waiting for 3 months until I finally cancelled the order. I'm not saying they're dishonest, just that LDS isn't immune to the broken supply chain we see going on all over the place at this time. If possible, on the shelf and local might be the best bet right now, imho.


Second richest church going!


----------



## Maine-Marine

stevekozak said:


> Second richest church going!


I could care less how much money they have.. what I care about is their store


----------



## Maine-Marine

Annie said:


> LDS may once have been great. In the past I ordered a lot from them and they were very reliable. But for these recent times, forget about it. They took my order on "in stock" items and then kept me waiting for 3 months until I finally cancelled the order. I'm not saying they're dishonest, just that LDS isn't immune to the broken supply chain we see going on all over the place at this time. If possible, on the shelf and local might be the best bet right now, imho.


I think they are still great.. but I agree they are not exempt from the crazies..

I do like you can buy a case of food and have it shipped for under $5

I have noticed a lot of back order and out of stock.. I think they have fixed he problem with orders though.. you can not order of of stock items now


----------



## stevekozak

Maine-Marine said:


> I could care less how much money they have.. what I care about is their store


Yeah, you might want to think more about that. How do people get money? How do people keep money? How do people make money make money. If you don't think that is prepper related, then you need to do some more prepping (and a whole lot more thinking)....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine

stevekozak said:


> Yeah, you might want to think more about that. How do people get money? How do people keep money? How do people make money make money. If you don't think that is prepper related, then you need to do some more prepping (and a whole lot more thinking)....:tango_face_wink:


not sure what the freak you are talking about

The mormon church may have 4 quadrillion dollars.. I DO NOT CARE... The only relationship I have with them is that I purchase their prepping products from time to time

just like I do not care how much money my auto mechanic has or does not have, If my butcher is rich, or if the mailman is having an affair with the butchers wife .. it does not effect or affect me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> Yeah, you might want to think more about that. How do people get money? How do people keep money? How do people make money make money. If you don't think that is prepper related, then you need to do some more prepping (and a whole lot more thinking)....:tango_face_wink:


I'm with M-M on this one. I don't care if I'm buying food from a $16,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 multi-national company or a guy at the gun show who invested in a Harvest Right. If they have a product I want to buy, and it's at a price I'm willing to pay, I buy it.

Yes, I prefer to support local businesses so towards that end I'd rather give my money to the guy at the gun show. But he hasn't been there for a couple years now.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Maine-Marine said:


> not sure what the freak you are talking about
> 
> The mormon church may have 4 quadrillion dollars.. I DO NOT CARE... The only relationship I have with them is that I purchase their prepping products from time to time
> 
> just like I do not care how much money my auto mechanic has or does not have, If my butcher is rich, *or if the mailman is having an affair with the butchers wife* .. it does not effect or affect me.


mailmen do this.... but butcher's wives are becoming scarce...... and old... time for a new crop for sure!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> ....if the mailman is having an affair with the butchers wife .......


----------



## stevekozak

Maine-Marine said:


> not sure what the freak you are talking about
> 
> The mormon church may have 4 quadrillion dollars.. I DO NOT CARE... The only relationship I have with them is that I purchase their prepping products from time to time
> 
> just like I do not care how much money my auto mechanic has or does not have, If my butcher is rich, or if the mailman is having an affair with the butchers wife .. it does not effect or affect me.


Yep, you need to do some more (and since you like to add the asinine adjective) freaking thinking. I will let you do that. Or not.


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm with M-M on this one. I don't care if I'm buying food from a $16,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 multi-national company or a guy at the gun show who invested in a Harvest Right. If they have a product I want to buy, and it's at a price I'm willing to pay, I buy it.
> 
> Yes, I prefer to support local businesses so towards that end I'd rather give my money to the guy at the gun show. But he hasn't been there for a couple years now.


My point is that if you are going to take prepping advice or services from people who prep, you might want to know that they are good at what they do. While it might not seem to matter, if you are just buying some cans of wheat berries from the vendor, it might make a difference in whom they got it from. Did they get a good deal that they can now pass on to you? Do they have a quality control system in place? Are they going to unknowingly pass on a bad product to you? Etc. In the case of the Mormon Church (LDS) they have been doing this a very long time and have become very rich doing it. Very few people get rich by accident or through shoddy work. As to any mailmen banging the butcher's wife, well, I guess that would be a question to ask wives, and depending on the appearance of the wife, I might consider becoming a mailman.


----------



## Maine-Marine

not sure how this >>>


stevekozak said:


> Second richest church going!


means this>>>


stevekozak said:


> My point is that if you are going to take prepping advice or services from people who prep, you might want to know that they are good at what they do. While it might not seem to matter, if you are just buying some cans of wheat berries from the vendor, it might make a difference in whom they got it from. Did they get a good deal that they can now pass on to you? Do they have a quality control system in place? Are they going to unknowingly pass on a bad product to you? Etc. In the case of the Mormon Church (LDS) they have been doing this a very long time and have become very rich doing it. Very few people get rich by accident or through shoddy work. As to any mailmen banging the butcher's wife, well, I guess that would be a question to ask wives, and depending on the appearance of the wife, I might consider becoming a mailman.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> My point is that if you are going to take prepping advice or services from people who prep,.........


I'm not taking any advice or services from any of them. I'm _buying a product_.


----------



## stevekozak

Maine-Marine said:


> not sure how this >>>
> 
> means this>>>


If you don't, then it is probably beyond my abilities to get you to where you do. Carry on. :vs_wave:


----------



## stevekozak

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm not taking any advice or services from any of them. I'm _buying a product_.


Yes sir. If your eyes are not too tired, you might read the sentences after the first one for further explanations. I am considering altering my original post to just: LDS Store: Good!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> Yes sir. If your eyes are not too tired, you might read the sentences after the first one for further explanations. I am considering altering my original post to just: LDS Store: Good!


I did read it. I just edited the quote.


----------



## pikepole20

I have used readystore.com also. They have had good customer support too.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

FYI, I prefer beprepared.com's Emergency Essentials freeze dried products to Mountain House, and it used to be more affordably priced (I haven't checked prices lately).


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stowaway Gourmet.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mother Nature.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

USA Emergency Supply


----------



## Notold63

We went a step further and bought our own freeze dryer. I have a load with cooked roast beef, baked chicken breasts, and a dozen raw eggs going now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hoosier Hill Farm


----------



## SOCOM42

The LDS, Just ordered two cases of quick oats from them right now.

Will see how long it takes, suppose to be available for shipping now.

Not that I am a big oat fan but helps to prevent food burnout


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> FYI, I prefer beprepared.com's Emergency Essentials freeze dried products to Mountain House, and it used to be more affordably priced (I haven't checked prices lately).


I used Mountain House and the LDS store over 30 years ago when there were no others around.


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> The LDS, Just ordered two cases of quick oats from them right now.
> 
> Will see how long it takes, suppose to be available for shipping now.
> 
> Not that I am a big oat fan but helps to prevent food burnout


OK, today I got a notice that my items were shipped today.

Just 3 days for shipping, not bad at all IMHO.


----------



## Chiefster23

Same here. I just ordered rice from LDS and it shipped in about 3 days.


----------



## paulag1955

A couple or three months ago, I ordered some freeze dried sausage crumbles from beprepared.com, knowing that delivery would be delayed. Today I got an email from them saying they are unable to deliver this product. They credited my account for the purchase price plus 20%, which I thought was decent of them. I've been very satisfied with all my purchases from this company. Their Emergency Essentials branded products are excellent.


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, today I got a notice that my items were shipped today.
> 
> Just 3 days for shipping, not bad at all IMHO.


Apparently a post did not make it in here.

The oats arrived 6 days after the ship notice.

They have always been good.


----------



## Elvis

While we've tried several brands we've generally settled on two companies.

Legacy is the best bang for the buck, decent flavor and lots of calories.
Rainy Day Foods has some really good stuff We especially like their dried mushrooms, cheeses, and soups.
If money isn't a factor go with Mountain House. 

Just remember that if working at a moderate level during an emergency you'll need at least 2000 calories a day and most of these foods require additional spices.


----------



## Steve40th

I was browsing this thread and some of the sites. MRE's are expensive. Damn expensive. I usually buy one or two at commissary , as its mentally easier on the brain when its not 12 or 24 pf them. But, 100 to 160 bucks for 12 MRE's. Ouch..


----------



## NMPRN

You can make your own (better) MRE's muuuch cheaper. I've been stocking up on stuff to put some homemade MRE's together but I'm afraid to seal the bags because I keep thinking of things I want to add. ...it's easy to get carried away and turn a simple MRE into a mini bug-out-bag


----------



## Steve40th

NMPRN said:


> You can make your own (better) MRE's muuuch cheaper. I've been stocking up on stuff to put some homemade MRE's together but I'm afraid to seal the bags because I keep thinking of things I want to add. ...it's easy to get carried away and turn a simple MRE into a mini bug-out-bag


Online instructions by any chance. I imagine its not difficult, just need preservation supplies, bags etc and of course food.


----------



## NMPRN

I got the idea from youtube and other prepper websites. I've been picking up those single serving packets of tuna, Spam, ham, chicken, etc. from the canned food isle at wallyworld. I also grab a few extra packets of mustard, hot sauce, soy sauce, etc. when I eat out. Just grab stuff when you see it and set it aside. 

matches 
single serve cracker packs
candy/gum
single serve Gatoraid pack
jerky
some Bible tracts (encouragement if things are going bad enough that your eating your homemade MREs
matches
wet-wipes
plastic utensils
a little toilet paper
maybe a few rounds of ammo (sealed in it's own little bag)
chemlight
a can of snuff in every third MRE
etc., etc.


----------



## Steve40th

NMPRN said:


> I got the idea from youtube and other prepper websites. I've been picking up those single serving packets of tuna, Spam, ham, chicken, etc. from the canned food isle at wallyworld. I also grab a few extra packets of mustard, hot sauce, soy sauce, etc. when I eat out. Just grab stuff when you see it and set it aside.
> 
> matches
> single serve cracker packs
> candy/gum
> single serve Gatoraid pack
> jerky
> some Bible tracts (encouragement if things are going bad enough that your eating your homemade MREs
> matches
> wet-wipes
> plastic utensils
> a little toilet paper
> maybe a few rounds of ammo (sealed in it's own little bag)
> chemlight
> a can of snuff in every third MRE
> etc., etc.


Cool, and make it personal and spiritual too. Right on.
Do you then Mylar bag vacuum pack it too?


----------



## NMPRN

You probably want to be able to see what's inside. I'm just going to use clear foodsaver rolls/bags. The half clear, half silver Mylar bags would be great but they're expensive. 

I wouldn't vacuum them too tight, maybe just take the extra air out. I'd be afraid a crushing the crackers and having a non-vacuum sealed item like a pack of mustard 'pop' and make a mess. 

I bought a handful of cheap little box cutters to tape to outside of the bag in case I ever have to open one with one hand or frozen fingers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

NMPRN said:


> .........maybe a few rounds of ammo (sealed in it's own little bag).........


Maybe just seal the ammo separate from an MRE. It's not like you need 3 or 4 rounds to eat a meal.


----------



## NMPRN

Like I said... I have to try real hard to not turn them into mini-BOBs


----------

